# LIVE NOW: 034MOTORSPORT BLACK FRIDAY SALE 8-50% OFF SITEWIDE + FREE SHIPPING OVER $100



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Black Friday at 034Motorsport: Enjoy up to 50% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping Over $100!

034Motorsport's Black Friday Sale is here! This is our hottest sale of the year, and all of our most popular products are available at special prices - just in time for the holidays! []



*Sale Pricing Available 11/22/2021 - 12/6/2021*​
Our best-selling performance upgrades for the 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS can be found in the links below, or head over to our website to browse upgrades by vehicle.

*X34 Carbon Fiber Open-Top 4" Cold Air Intake System, 8V.5 Audi RS3 & 8S Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI EVO*



*X34 Carbon Fiber MQB Cold Air Intake System, 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/TT/TTS & MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R, 1.8T/2.0T Gen 3*



*034Motorsport Turbo Muffler Delete with Test Ports, Volkswagen MkVII Golf/GTI/R, 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/TT/TTS, B8/B9 Audi A4/A5/Allroad*



*Dynamic+ Camber Mount Pair, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R & 8V.5/8V/8S Audi A3/S3/RS3, TT/TTS/TTRS (MQB)*



*Billet Aluminum MQB Upper Dogbone Mount Insert, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R, 8V/8V.5 Audi A3/S3/RS3 & MkIII Audi TT/TTS/TTRS*



*Motor Mount Pair, Density Line, 8V/8S Audi A3/S3 & TT/TTS, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R*



*Billet Aluminum MQB Dogbone Mount Insert, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R, 8V Audi A3/S3 & MkIII Audi TT/TTS*



*Billet Aluminum MQB Rear Subframe Mount Inserts, 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro, MkIII Audi TT/TTS Quattro, & MkVII Volkswagen Golf R*



*Spherical MQB Rear Trailing Arm Kit, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R and 8V/8S Audi A3/S3 & TT/TTS*



*Adjustable MQB Solid Rear Sway Bar Upgrade, MkVII Volkswagen Golf R, 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro, & MkIII Audi TT/TTS*



*Spherical MQB Rear Sway Bar End Links, MkVII Volkswagen GTI & Golf R, 8V Audi A3/S3, & MkIII Audi TT/TTS*



*Sway Bar End Link Pair, Motorsport, Front, Adjustable, 8J/8P/8V Audi & MkV/MkVI/MkVII Volkswagen*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Y'all have been asking a lot, so we figured it was time to get started! One way to know that Black Friday sales have started at 034Motorsport is the flood of memes on our page and stories! Post up your best Black Friday/VW and Audi related memes for a chance to get shared on our page, as well as possible prizes for the dankest meme's we've seen. Simply reply here and show us what you got! 

#034motorsport 
#034memecontest 
#drive034


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

When it comes to brake rotors, the 034Motorsport 2-Piece Floating Rotors are undoubtedly one of the best options on the market. These have been proven through vigorous motorsport and street abuse testing. These are available for several Audi & VW applications, including yours!

Check them out here!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The 034Motorsport Family would like to wish you a Happy Thanksgiving filled with family, friends, food, fast cars, and dank memes.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

So your car is tricked out, but are you? Get 30% off 034Motorsport Apparel!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

10 days remaining on 034Motorsport's Black Friday Sales! Get your savings while you can! Lasting through 12/6!








[/IMG]


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Get locked down with 034Motorsport Billet Drivetrain Inserts! 

Available now on sale at 034Motorsport.com thru 12/6!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

REMINDER: One Week Remaining in the 034Motorsport Black Friday Sale! 

All 034Motorsport Lowering Springs, Billet Inserts, Sway Bars, and Intakes are on sale now! Save 20% on Dynamic+ Tuning Software for your Audi! 

034Motorsport Dynamic+ Tuning perfectly balances drivability, usability, and performance as well as features. For more information about the tune for your vehicle, check out the link below:









034Motorsport 2.5TFSI EVO Performance Software, 8V/8S Audi RS3/TTRS


034Motorsport Dynamic+ Performance Software for the Audi 8V RS3 and 8S TT-RS equipped with the EA855 2.5TFSI EVO engine. 034Motorsport 2.5TFSI EVO tunes are flashed directly through the factory OBD-II port using the 034Motorsport Dynamic+ End User Flashing Kit, and offer dramatic increases in...




store.034motorsport.com





Pricing:
Stage 1 up to 552 HP / 477 TQ (E85): $560.00
Stage 2 up to 585 HP / 521 TQ (E85): $720.00
Stage 1>2: $160.00
TCU: $480.00
Flashing Cable: $138.00


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A common question we get when customers compare us to competitors is "Why should I choose 034 over the others?" We used to offer a long winded explanation, but we think this video sums up the key differentiations of a 034Motorsport product vs the competition. If you're on the fence about buying our products, take a couple minutes to watch this video, it'll be worth it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Now, we're not saying that most of you say it wrong, but if you were to say it wrong, this is usually how you do. Stay educated this Black Friday/Cyber Monday, buy 034, not oh thirty four


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The *FINAL 5 DAYS* of this sale START TODAY!

Get up to 10/20% off Dynamic+ Tuning for your Audi/Volkswagen Today!

Dynamic+ Performance Software for Audi & Volkswagen - 034Motorsport


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

New dining room set? Nah, get 034Motorsport parts instead; they look better.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TODAY is the LAST DAY of our Black Friday Sale!

Get your orders in before 12 AM PST to lock in those discounts!


----------

